# How To The Ps3 To Download Faster



## hillbilliebig (Nov 9, 2008)

:4-dontkno


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*http://boardsus.playstation.com/playstation/board/message?board.id=psnetwork&thread.id=296810*


----------

